# 1968 stingray lemon peeler handle bars authentic??



## 1937Zenith (May 22, 2021)

Have been cleaning my bike and taking pics as I go of all the parts showing dates etc. I just removed the handle bars and they are stamped Schwinn 7893 as you can see in the pics however where there is usually a -68 or -69 there is nothing? Was wondering if this could be a set they forgot to stamp?? What do you guys think? The bike appears to be all original and everything has checked out so far but this one has me a little stumped. Last pic is how I discovered the bike....was in a shed in Chicago for last 30+ years


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 23, 2021)

Those are reissued bars , maybe around 1998 or so . Dead on as far as looking like the originals but originals do have the yr stamped . They can be used for 68 or 69 models . When reissued & bought back in the day for $29.95 to $34.95. :eek:


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 23, 2021)

Thanks for the reply, so they made the wide bars in the reissues? Everywhere I looked the reissues are the bars that are more straight up and down. I know the wide only came on the 68 and 69 I believe which is what lead me to believe they were maybe original and just possibly unstamped?  I’m no expert haha which is why I am here. Thanks either way


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 23, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Thanks for the reply, so they made the wide bars in the reissues? Everywhere I looked the reissues are the bars that are more straight up and down. I know the wide only came on the 68 and 69 I believe which is what lead me to believe they were maybe original and just possibly unstamped?  I’m no expert haha which is why I am here. Thanks either way



Do you have the serial number for your bike? The combination of the front fender and the repop bars are you sure it is not a repop?


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 23, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do you have the serial number for your bike? The combination of the front fender and the repop bars are you sure it is not a repop?



Are you asking if I’m sure the bike is not a repop?


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 23, 2021)

Well 90% sure that seat is a reissue as well , sooooo       Sure hasn't been in that shed for 30+ yrs 20 maybe but not 30. Hey whats 10 yrs give or take.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2021)

Interesting that the Pacific repops had the bars inscribed with the Schwinn name and the part number. I can't believe they did that because they didn't make the bars. Possibly real replacement bars made for Schwinn dealers and just not dated?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Are you asking if I’m sure the bike is not a repop?



Yes, or perhaps some one made a lemon peeler out of a regular  stingray


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 24, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Are you asking if I’m sure the bike is not a
> 
> 
> 1937Zenith said:
> ...



The seat is a Persons Made in USA and the tag looks to be an original tag too. I know nothing from the 98s are made in USA so if the seat is not original then I’m assuming it would have to be vintage Schwinn store replacement etc? Here’s some closer pics of the seat


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes, or perhaps some one made a lemon peeler out of a regular  stingray



Yeah pretty sure it’s not a repop unless someone went through the trouble of putting all vintage parts on a new bike?? The crank arms and stem are both stamped 68, the bow tie pedals are stamped Germany, the sissy bar is original based on the pinched section, it has the Q bolts at the sissy bar, front fork has the S bolts, the front wheel is S-7 with the Atom brake, rear wheel is s-2 and axle hub is inscribed Schwinn and France I think?? The derailleur is correct Schwinn, the derailleur protector is Schwinn stamped made in Japan, the bearing races are stamped Schwinn 28 tpi and the lock washed is stamped Japan, the chain ring is stamped Schwinn mag which I know the repops a didn’t have. The shifter is clearly from 68 as the shifter was outlawed for the reproductions so to me that sounds like it would be a lot of trouble to make a new bike into this. I will get the serial number later when I get home from work


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting that the Pacific repops had the bars inscribed with the Schwinn name and the part number. I can't believe they did that because they didn't make the bars. Possibly real replacement bars made for Schwinn dealers and just not dated?



That’s what I am guessing too but I am just trying to make sure. I am totally open to them being repops I just don’t think any of the modern repops would have Schwinn and the part number inscribed which is what I’m confused about. Also the knurling is correct too. I’m sure in the 60s and 70s some parts had to of left the press without a stamp given the era. I know Schwinn has good quality control but I’ve heard of weird parts being in bikes based on early or late year production, Christmas bikes etc, or possibly just like you said maybe correct era replacement bars.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 24, 2021)

Ok, sounds like maybe someone replaced a few parts, maybe original bars were damaged


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 24, 2021)

Also figured I’d add a pic of the bike cleaned up


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 24, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do you have the serial number for your bike? The combination of the front fender and the repop bars are you sure it is not a repop?



Just looked up the serial on the rear left drop out and came back to August 1968


----------

